# Seminar Etiquette



## Kirk (Feb 21, 2003)

The first day of Huk's seminar is stick and knife stuff.  I ended up
partnering up with this guy from some other school.  Huk would
show us something, and then say "okay, go to it" and we'd
workout doing what he just showed us.  Often times, this guy 
would insist that I was "doing it wrong" and try to insist that
I do it differently.  8 out 10 times he was dead WRONG.  Huk 
would come, and do a strip/drill/whatever with me, adn then leave
us to do it ourselves, and he'd insist what he saw, was correct,
and what I felt, wasn't!  It really got annoying.  

The seminar was supposed to end at 9, but Huk just kept on 
going.  I left at 9:45 with some other people, because I just got
tired of being corrected by this guy, who wasn't trained any more 
than I in Kali.

What are you supposed to do when this happens?

I know to try not to train with him tomorrow!


----------



## D_Brady (Feb 21, 2003)

The best thing you can do is what you already said you were going to do, find a new partner . This guy is waisting his ,yours and Mr. planas time.

 Let it go and make the next day your best day. and most of all have a good time.


----------



## ikenpo (Feb 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *The first day of Huk's seminar is stick and knife stuff.  I ended up
> partnering up with this guy from some other school.  Huk would
> show us something, and then say "okay, go to it" and we'd
> ...



This same thing happened to me, sort of. I was at a Danzan Ryu Hawaiian Jujistu seminar given by Master Gary Jones, a 5th or 6th under the Beach(sp.) Brothers who originally trained under Okazaki 3 or 4 yrs ago and the guy I partnered up with was a brown belt in judo I think, and had traveled with a group from Lousiana to Galveston to attend, anyway, this guy was about as uncoordinated as a person could be. He couldn't seem to get any of the information that was being conveyed the first time. It was really wild. The instructor came over and after showing the class would then show us the technique personally. I felt a lot like I was in the remedial class at this seminar. But after thinking about it more realized that I got twice as much personally attention because this guy was such a tool. I just laughed about it later....He was so off that it threw me off when I tried to do the technique. Kind of reminded me of when I took drivers ed and tried to drive after a girl that had already scared me to death with her driving. 

jb:asian:


----------



## Elfan (Feb 22, 2003)

Don't you switch partners periodically throught the seminar?  That would solve the problem of one guy being no good to work with.


----------



## tarabos (Feb 22, 2003)

you could always "accidentally" hit him a little too hard with the stick...it would shut me up.

maybe some would disagree, but i think there's a time and place when a little more force needs to be used than usual. say for instance,  you're a student in a school working on a particular technique with another student. he doesn't attack you right, doesn't dummy right when you do the technique so you can't really get it down correctly. 

you ask him to dummy right first, then ask again if he doesn't comply, then you stop asking and just blast him a little and make it work.

sometimes actions speak louder than words.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _*
> I left because I just got tired of being corrected by this guy, who wasn't trained any more
> than I in Kali.   It really got annoying.
> 
> ...



Boot to the groin!

:asian:


----------



## Robbo (Feb 22, 2003)

I absolutly hate this type of person. Unless you are the instructor or there is a understanding you don't correct people you don't know. Just work on your own stuff and stop worrying about other people.

Unless of course they are doing something really stupid that could get you hurt.

Rob


----------



## Jill666 (Feb 22, 2003)

Ever hear Hank Rollins on the subject of other people wasting your time? 

Well, I hope you don't have any issue with securing a new uke. You are right, it's pretty inexcusable to keep correcting someone unless you are the instructor. I think I would have (whoops) whacked him already & admire your restraint.


----------



## arnisador (Feb 22, 2003)

I wish I had a dime for every time I've worked with this guy. He drives me crazy too. In fact, even when I _really_ know the otehr person is doing something wrong, I often am reluctant to say anything because of him. I may say "I _think_ he said to do it like this, but I'm not sure..." to leave room for disagreement.

Depending on the stubbornness, I will usually simply say "I think it was the other way" and do it as I think best. I'll let him make his "correction" then repeat my statement. Eventually it sinks in (most of the time).


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 22, 2003)

I  once worked with a guy like the center of discussion is on...... I think his name was Kirk, no may be CD...... lol

j/k couldn't miss the chance..... hee hee
*giggle*

:asian:


----------



## Klondike93 (Feb 22, 2003)

It might be a little rude but I had this problem and just moved on to someone else.  I really didn't want to waist time with a know-it-all or someone that doesn't want to learn what's taught.


:asian: 


Klondike


----------



## Michael Billings (Feb 22, 2003)

Let him know you want to try working it the way you "interpret" it, ie. the right way.  If he does not come around seeing/feeling the drill done correctly, then quietly let whoever is sponsoring the seminar about the problem.  

It is not up to Huk or whoever to remedy problems like this.  Heck, he may think yall are long lost brothers in the Art and just like to argue.  Your instructor will know better.  

Failing all else "Boot to the Head???"  Ah... the Kenpo fantasy.  Hope it went better today Kirk.  Min, Erin, and Lisa were there from my school.  Sorry I could not be.

Oss,
-Michael
Kenpo-Texas.com


----------



## Daniel (Feb 22, 2003)

I've trained with people like that before in seminars. If they get really bad I've just explained to them that I'm going to do it the way "I" think it was being explained. They usually get the point if they are doing it wrong and I'm not feeling anything yet they are.


----------



## Kirk (Feb 23, 2003)

I didn't know at the time if I was right or not .. but like I said, he
wasn't doing it how I thought Huk was saying to.  Yet he'd get a
bit disturbed at me for asking, and would become insistant.  
Sometimes he was right, but like I said, maybe 20% of the time.

I didn't want to be rude, but I guess in situations like this, you
just have to.  Thanks for the replies.


----------



## headkick (Feb 24, 2003)

I thought of one:  Tell Huk, quietly, that this guy doesn't seem to think that what he's showing will really work.  Perhaps Mr. Planas could enlighten him.  Then you'll have an easy excuse to find a new partner.


----------



## jeffkyle (Feb 24, 2003)

That is always a good one!  :rofl:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 24, 2003)

...that not all that participate in a seminar are always helpful, what I instruct my students to do is this...........
1).  Use good judgment 
2).  Be patient with others
3).  Allow them room for error
4).  Concentrate on your view (especially after the instructor 
      validates your movements as correct & ignore the partners 
      incorrect views)
5).  If no way out and irritation is at the "boiling point"  see your
      instructor or senior student to ask for help if they are not 
      present then ask the person giving the seminar for 
      assistance off to the side and he/she may call for a partner 
      change to aid you.
6).  If change is not possible.... then explain that you disagree 
      with his/her opinion and allow him/her to do the technique 
      his/her way and allow you to do it your way.
7).  And finally.......... if all else fails......... Boot to the groin!!!!!!!

:asian:


----------



## WilliamTLear (Feb 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *...that not all that participate in a seminar are always helpful, what I instruct my students to do is this...........
> 1).  Use good judgment
> 2).  Be patient with others
> ...



Does helpful tip #7 apply to females too?


----------



## RyuShiKan (Feb 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *The first day of Huk's seminar is stick and knife stuff.  I ended up
> partnering up with this guy from some other school.  Huk would
> show us something, and then say "okay, go to it" and we'd
> ...




Kirk, 

Dont sweat it too much.
I think those kind of people show up at every seminar or martial arts shin dig no matter who is giving it.
I go to the Budo Seminar sponsored by the Nippon Budokan in Chiba and there is always someone that has to show how much or how little they know. 
Not much you can do about them.
Maybe you can ask the head of the seminar to look at what you are doing and see if he agrees with it. If the instructor says its wrong then the point will be driven home to the know it all and then maybe you can get some useful training done.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WilliamTLear _
> *Does helpful tip #7 apply to females too?
> *



Yes........ they have a groin area too.... ya' know!

:shrug:


----------



## WilliamTLear (Feb 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *Yes........ they have a groin area too.... ya' know!
> 
> :shrug: *



Man!!! You guys are Barbarians!!! Where do I sign-up?


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 25, 2003)

:rtfm:


----------



## WilliamTLear (Feb 25, 2003)

:fart: 

Now that we have successfully infiltrated the *"Kick'em high club"* we can detonate our stink bomb and destroy their leader!!! Now where is the guy they call the Golden One? :moon:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 25, 2003)

Where is my ultra secret Stink Bomb Detection Squad .... "Ricardo" ...... I'll send him in to clean up the stench!

Calling Loudly......R I C A R D Oooooo.......  get in here and earn your keep!

:daf:


----------



## Kroy (Apr 11, 2003)

Just wink at him.:wink2:, and every now and again blow him a kiss. Oh, and dont forget to comment on how nice his Gi pants fit. Trust me, he'll be the one looking for a new partner.

P.S. There is always a small chance that this may backfire


----------

